
Ask HN: Got hacked on Instagram possible due to a vulnerability. How to proceed? - batuhanicoz
With my 5+ years of experience on HN, I&#x27;m fairly certain this is not the right place to ask this but I need to minds of the people here. And, to be honest, if this catches the attention of a Facebooker, even better.<p>The gist of it is, my Instagram account got hacked. I have no idea how it happened, the hacker claims it was a vulnerability with Instagram. They changed my username (which is a common Turkish first name, so a bit valuable to some people) to something else, deleted my photos and also created another, new, account with my username. I’ve tried the proper channels, tried to make my case but got no where. I&#x27;m not even sure if they&#x27;ve read what I&#x27;ve wrote.<p>I&#x27;ve detailed everything (with screenshots, archive.is links and original copies of emails on Github&#x27;s Gist) on Medium since it&#x27;s the least boring way I could think of: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@batuhan&#x2F;i-got-hacked-and-i-dont-think-instagram-cares-fe4160364ef1#.1u2hu7k1w<p>I&#x27;m not sure how to proceed. Any ideas?<p>Also the title was going to be &quot;Ask HN: I got hacked on Instagram (possible due to a vulnerability) and not sure how to proceed&quot; but got limited by the 80 chars limit. I&#x27;m sorry if sounds weird.
======
itayadler
I helped a family member to get access back to his instagram account which
also got hacked and got his username changed. What we did was follow the
instructions in
[https://help.instagram.com/contact/740949042640030](https://help.instagram.com/contact/740949042640030)
and kept in touch with the instagram staff via email. They kept asking various
security questions during email and finally sent a recovery link.

